# Concerts



## vickyNightowl (Jan 10, 2016)

What live show have you been to?  Ii have seen a few: Aerosmith,Bob Dylan,Queen,Cher,G and R,Heart,Pink among others.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2016)

I saw Led Zepellin, John Prine, Beach Boys, Leonard Cohen, and a few more over the years.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

Led Zeplin,I'm jealous! Metalica is my next wish.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2016)

I would love to see Metalica. Oops spelled Zeplin incorrectly. Lol.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

They were here last year,if I remember correctly,but nobody wanted to come with me.  next time I will have to use my bribing skills,lol


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 11, 2016)

I must be older than you guys:    Temptations; Peter, Paul & Mary; Johnny Mathis.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2016)

I got you all beat. Johnny Cash, back in the fifties.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)

Cat Stephens, Rolling Stones, Paul McCartney& Wings, Elton John, Rod Stewart, Bette Midler, Barry Manilow, Leon Redbone, Van Morrison, Procol Harum, Jefferson Airplane and others..lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

Sly and the Family Stone, Cream, BB King, The Cars, Moody Blues, AC/DC (intro band) with Blue Oyster Cult, Eric Burdon (Animals).


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2016)

J. Giles
Leon Russell
Yes (twice)
ELO
Jethro Tull
Kiss
Billy Idol


----------



## jnos (Jan 11, 2016)

Joan Baez, Eddie Rabbit, Vince Gill, Willie Nelson & Family, Captain & Tennille, Fleetwood Mac, Eagles, Rod Stewart, Huey Lewis & the News, all back when I lived in Mpls St Paul area. More recently, Bellamy Brothers, Allison Krauss, Patti Loveless, Gillian Welch, Iris Dement, John Prine, Claire Lynch, Joan Baez again.  Looks like I've come full circle. Every one was fun.


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2016)

I haven't been a big concert goer over the years, but my all-time favorite was the John Denver/James Taylor/Gordon Lightfoot/Harry Chapin "World Hunger Year Concert" in Detroit in, I think, 1977.  The tickets were pricy, so I wasn't planning to go, but at the last minute, the promoters opened the nose-bleed balcony section for $5.  A girlfriend and I attended, even though we were sure we were going to get our purses snatched and get mugged since the stadium was in a bad area.  My husband had to work that night, so it was just the two of us ladies.  

It was acoustic magic.  Except for one stage musician, only the artists backed each other up on the revolving stage.  All the great favorites were sung and sung well.  It was worth almost getting mugged for.


----------



## imp (Jan 11, 2016)

Last year, we knew the Beachboys were coming to the Edgewater Hotel, but wouldn't consider spending $120 to attend. Lo and behold, my wife gets a comp. invite in the mail, plus 3 free nights stay! 

Their show was wonderful! Hundreds of oldsters stood and sang along at times! Their playing seemed a bit "tinnier" than I remembered the records, but given their age, the lack of recording studio controlled acoustics, and my impaired hearing, it sounded just great!

This year we went to see the Spinners, same deal. Let-down, for me, but my wife enjoyed it. They hurt my ears!     imp


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

What memories! It only took my first concert to get hooked.Nancy,my son listens to Frank Sinatra,doesn't matter the age,its the appreciiation of the music. I would have loved to see Johnny Cash.Imp,the Bob Dylan ,Heart and Cher,it was a crowd of all ages,I think there are aartissts who will always be listened to. Thank you guys for sharing!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2016)

I saw the Beach Boys in Victoria BC, twenty years ago in an outdoor concert. We danced along to the music. Marvelous.


----------

